

Rate my website please: It stops you from procrastinating - rahooligan

I posted this earlier but did not get any feedback (maybe because it was early in the morning). Hoping to get some feedback here. Do you see yourself using the service?<p>I was very impressed by the AwesomenessReminders concept. After seeing a tweet from Susan Orlean (http://twitter.com/susanorlean/status/24414323004), I mentioned to Zack how cool it would be to have something called NagReminders where a real person calls you and politely nags you or reminds you of your set target or goal (http://twitter.com/rahulcee/status/25037352841). After tweeting this out, I realized how much I loved the idea. So I decided to do it myself. I got the domain the same day and created the website (after spending a lot of time trying to get Paypal to work).<p>http://www.nagreminders.com/<p>Thumbs up or thumbs down? The pricing might be a little high but I don't think it can be done any cheaper than $20/month.
======
SHOwnsYou
Design is not appealing in the least.

I have no idea what you're offering when I first look at your website.

I would remove the word "hack" from the single line at the top. Most people
associate "hack" with bad things.

Your form at the bottom of the page is too spaced out.

For the frequency type, I'd change it to a drop down select in order to
streamline the backend of the service.

I wouldn't make the customer pick their own question to be asked.

I think you can operate around a 50% profit margin at $10/month.

Worker costs: $8/hr * 8hr/day * 30 days = $1920/month So breakeven is 193
subscribers at $8/hr for your caller.

I estimate each call will take approximately 1 minute. So your caller can
handle at maximum 480 calls per day, but more likely 400 after breaks.

So at capacity for a single worker, you have 400 subscriptions, bringing in
$4000/month. Your cost for the employee is $1920 per month.

~~~
rahooligan
I was going for the mvp (minimum viable product) more so than a neatly
designed site. I think 1 minute per call is too optimistic. I had calculated 2
minutes per call leading to 200 calls per day which is actually $1920/month
for the employee. I had used the minimum wage estimation in Ontario which is
$10.25. But I can always outsource the calling. So at $8/hr I can bring the
pricing down. Thanks for the feedback.

------
minalecs
I wouldn't pay for this. I can not really think of any situation where I would
rather get a call vs many emails or sms reminders. Best of luck.

